# Celtic Cross Tombstone



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

It is built up from three layers of 1" white foam then hand-carved to shape.




























Rich


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Rich, That really looks great! It looks Old and crotchety. Perfect.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Greg,

_It looks Old and crotchety._

Just like me. Thanks!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You can't tell that from the real thing. Looks like it came out of an old Scottish Cemetery. Just beautiful!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is beautiful!!! looks real.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is one beautifully done stone. The softness of the edges and the paint job give it an authentic look of age.

Hmmm, let's see, Teaneck NJ is about a 4.5 hour trip via the NJ Turnpike from Gaithersburg. It might be time for a "shopping" trip.....:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the tombstone. I'd never have the patience to carve that kind of detail work.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

beautiful stone...the Celtic cross is my favorite styled stone...you have captured the beauty and age perfectly with this stone.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very,very,nice. I want some!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like it came out of my favorite cemetery which is full of them.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw your youtube video of how you did the knotting, and I have to say that you have more patience than I do. Great work, though. It looks awesome!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Very, very nice work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm chiming in here with kudos as well. What an awesome amount of detail. Fabulous job!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is one beautiful stone! It looks like the real thing.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Puts mine to shame.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Well done. The aging is spot on!


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well done, really looks great!


----------

